# Chartering in North Carolina



## choots (Jan 20, 2011)

Can any body give me any info on chartering in North Carolina? Looking to charter for a long weekend. Would like something in the 35-40 foot range. Thanks for any advice.

Christopher


----------



## watchoverya (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck. I was looking too and ultimately bailed 'cause I could not find anything with confidence. The sites for Carolina Wind and Whittaker Creek, however, looked like they had opportunity.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Carolina Wind has been doing N.C. charters for 30+ years. It's a great sailing area, with several neat places to visit.

I manage the charter fleet and I'm glad to help with any questions.


----------



## choots (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks secondwind. I have looked at your website and like the looks. Looking for an area to take our family for a long weekend.


----------



## jaysandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Carolinas Sail Charters*

Look up Charleston Sailing school in Charleston SC good people and several sailboats Charleston Sailing School - ASA Sailing School - South Carolina Sailing School - Ocean Sailing School - Bareboat Charters - Sailing Charters - Sailboat Rentals tell them Jay referred you


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Whitaker Creek in Oriental does charters... They are tattered boats sometimes, but easy to work with.

Also, try Oriental Sailing School. There boats are probably newer.


----------

